# T5 retrofit/DIY sources



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Does anyone know of some good places to buy T5 components?

I am hoping to find for good prices on decent bulbs, sockets and maybe ballasts. But, I would like to look at retrofit kits also.

Thanks!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I got a few things through www.reefgeek.com Good prices and prompt service.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

pretty much exactly what I was looking for. I was just hoping someone had a link to a dirt cheap, wholesale kinda place. 

Thanks Dennis!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree that ReefGeek is the best place for T5 DIY equipment. I've ordered with them before and was very pleased.


----------

